# Do you allow



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you guys allow your hunting dogs things to chew on like nyla bones and stuff like that? I am worried about the whole hard mouthing issue. My boy and two girls are good so far. They are young though one is 14 months and the other is 10 weeks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes, nyla bones or kong stuffers, I feel the congs are the best, and safest, stuff a treat or some cheeze or penut butter and it is like a pacifier. Saves on the chair legs as well. There teething they need to chew. Hard mouth is not created by letting a puppy chew.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. But...only when supervised. I don't crate him with them. I wouldn't worry about the hard mouth thing, it's not created by these items, plus you can always "clean" up the mouth issues when working on retrieving.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys..


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

yes, under supervision. Chewing is a natural part of a gundog's life.
Haven't seen any hard mouth issues related to this activity...


----------

